

Ask HN: Digital Signal Processing - ah

Can anyone recommend a book or books on mathematics and DSP?<p>Ultimately I want to take an analog signal, convert it to a digital signal, then proceed to manipulate it to suit my needs.
======
menloparkbum
I liked this book

[http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Digital-Signal-
Processin...](http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Digital-Signal-
Processing-2nd/dp/0131089897/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214177159&sr=8-1)

Also the 2nd volume of "Musimathics" by Gareth Loy has a good introduction to
DSP in the context of music and audio.

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b?url=search-
alias%3Dstrip...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b?url=search-
alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=musimathics+volume+2&x=0&y=0)

